# Looking for an offshore trip in a cat - Freeport or Galveston



## MTSkibum

I am upgrading to the 25-29 foot boat and I am strongly considering a cat. The problem is I have never ridden in one. 

I am available for an overnight or day trip on any weekend. In addition I can usually take a 1-2 days off work with a weeks notice.

I have all my own gear, pay my fair share, and will stick around to help clean the boat. 

I hope to purchase a boat by July, so I will bump this thread until then.


----------



## RyanC02

*Same Boat*

I'm in the same boat. Have my own gear and will pay my share.


----------



## Sgrem

Oilfield Outkasts ... Captain Rodney is awesome. Great Kat offshore boat.... I believe they charge by the person like $140 each or so.... get a couple people and book em...


----------



## BullyARed

Jay, I can go in. So, we have three now.


----------



## HAYWIREZ

I would be interested,depending on scheduling date.
Let me know please


----------



## gotmuddy

give me a schedule, I and another are game on a weekend.


----------



## MTSkibum

sgrem said:


> Oilfield Outkasts ... Captain Rodney is awesome. Great Kat offshore boat.... I believe they charge by the person like $140 each or so.... get a couple people and book em...


Thanks, I signed up for a state water trip on March 12. They are extremely reasonable priced.


----------



## Sgrem

Now that makes me happy. Glad y'all found a trip.


----------



## jaime1982

Ive fished with Rodney one time, He is a great guy for sure.


----------



## RyanC02

Do y'all have any open seats?


----------



## gotmuddy

next time we are down ill definetly be hitting them up.


----------



## ShawnQ

How did you do?
How was the boat?
I'm debating between a cat and a CC myself

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## waterfly

I am considering upgrading to something around 26 -29 ft.
I also would like to make a trip on a cat prior to deciding. Please let me know if you have space available.


----------



## ShawnQ

Fished with Rodney out of Oilfield Outkasts cat hull today (2660 ProKat).

Great guys and the boat rides well. We caught some nice state water snapper up to 32", kings, bull reds and sharks

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTSkibum

I get PM's about this still. I ended up going with a McKee Craft Freedom 24 with twin 200's and 180 gallons of fuel.

I was strongly considering a cat, but i found a good deal that i did not want to miss out on.

This deal looks pretty good and if i was still looking i would strongly consider.

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boats-sale-wanted/836353-2002-prokat-2660-a.html


----------



## JOKERS2WILD

Once you go cat you never go back
joker


----------



## Juice

We have an open boat trip running July 9th if your still interested in riding on a planing style beast of a cat boat, ours is a 330TE WC. Spots are $300/person. Give us a call 979-236-3026 and look us up at www.epicchartersunlimited.com


----------

